# Yeast taste/smell in filtered wine



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello,


I am not a good taster, so my husband is usually the guinea pig with my wines for the "subtler" tastings. (I usually take a gulp and say, "This is not bad!")





But one common theme has been said every single time he tastes it. He swears he can taste the yeast out of it. Even if I filter it, I age it, if I use finings in it, and if I rack like a million times.





Could it be the yeast? Could it be that my husbandis convinced of something that is not there? (hehehe, that might be fun)





Thanks for your help


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

It could be either, but I have heard lots of people say they can taste yeast in a young or too-young wine. I haven't figured that taste out yet, I just know it tastes green or young.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

I see. I can tell it's young too, but never the yeast. 





So, basically, I should just age them a lot longer?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, in the coolest, darkest place in the house, for a year longer than you normally would. I saw those pics with all the wine, you have no excuse to be in a hurry.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks. It's hard to go down there and not snatch a bottle for myself. I will wait, though.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

But you have all those other older bottles to drink while waiting for the younger ones to age.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

True. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Just trying to help you achieve some age on those wines!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh, you are. It's just so hard to wait for them to be perfect.





I guess tonight is going to be a "design-a-label" night.









One more night without wine.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

We are ready to see some of the final products!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh, I am sorry, I got side-tracked by a messenger program tonight!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Any labels to see yet? How bout on your website? Any new ones?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

No, I might work on it today. It's such a rainy, gloomy day here. I'll post them here when I think they're ready.





No, no new ones on the website, because I haven't bottled any this year. I'm such a slacker.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Post ta be gloomy and rainy here tomorrow. I think my 5 year old will be helping me bottle wine.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

Is this season a normal one for you both to have rain?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds like a fun day with your daughter.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Maybe.


Yes, Joe, I think March is our rainiest month, but we haven't had much yet. Huh-oh. There goes that jinx again.


I'll let ya know.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

Rain is okay, it's the heavy wind combined that bothers me.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep, we are getting into tornado season here. I do not like the wind blowing more than 10-15 mph.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Me neither. I have many large, over 80 year old trees on my little yard, and when there's tornado warnings here, I always have to triple check to see my insurance really does cover everything!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

We had *"Hail"* here the other day...what's going on these days?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't know. San Francisco had a tornado yesterday. Thangs are gettin a little weird this spring.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh, it will get better. 





Last summer was odd for Ohio. Lots of rain. Nothing grew because it rotted away.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

We had lots of rain last summer and the temp never got hotter than 90. We normally have alot of 110-115 in july and august and hardly any rain.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

We can't boast with temps like you, but the same goes for Ohio. We get in the mid-90's in the summer, but we barely broke 80 last year. And rain. and rain. and more rain. What a bummer.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

80 would be so nice of a summer! I remember my Momma speaking of all the rain.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

Your hot days, like 80's+ is that like a _"very humid-sticky hot" or more like a dry hot?"_


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 23, 2005)

humid-sticky, but I am sure Glenvall would say it's nuttin' compared to Arkansas.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 23, 2005)

You can steam vegtables here in Arkansas after the rare August rain. If 

you work outside you have to keep lots of water with you.



Chris


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

It sounds very uncomfortable...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

Not too uncomfortable if you are near a swimming hole, but working out in the woods in the summer is pure misery. You can't drink enough water.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 23, 2005)

For all the folks that don't know what a seed tick is I will be happy to put a few thousand of them in a envelope and send them to you



. They are really fun when the little buggers get on your nether regions



. Also the mosquito is our state bird



.





Chris


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

Greenbean, I'll trade you, one seed tick, for one bag of Poi


----------



## greenbean (Mar 23, 2005)

Isn't poi somthing like mashed potatoes, only purple. You might like the ticks but I think the rest of your island might beat you to death.





Chris


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes you are right on "_both counts"..._I don't know anything about seed ticks, just the word *tick*is bad...I really do not want any thank you!






You are right about Poi. (It starts out like mashed potatoes, and it ends up like purple glue) A Hawaiian stable food source. Poi has saved many a young child and babies around the world when no other food was accepted. Really a "miracle food source!"


----------



## Hippie (Mar 24, 2005)

Is it a vegetable?


Chris, the skeeters ain't too bad up here.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes CW, Poi is the "end result" of the plant called Taro. Two types, many varieties from Micronesia, Polynesia, etc. The dryland type is planted in good soil, and the wet-land type, is planted in clear running water same as how they grow rice. It is a vegetable, related to the Potatoe. It is a source of starch with many minerals and vitamins unmatched by any other source of food known. (Much more info via Google w/ pics, etc.)


----------



## Hippie (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, I know Taro. One variety is a well known tropicallandscape plantcalled Elephant Ears here. We dig them up in the fall and store the bulbs or tubers in perlite, and plant them again after danger of frost is over, about May 1st. They get a bloom sometimes that looks like a Peace Lily bloom.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 24, 2005)

CW I live in the Saline River bottoms and we have plenty. They have been so bad that we have to spray poison around the door to keep them from coming in with us. Also every once and awhile you will see a really big type. They get so big you can see purple and red colors on them, and bite good gravy they hurt.


Chris


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

You have to be careful if thinking about eating Taro. The landscape type are not, although some have tried and learned the hard way.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 25, 2005)

Pois, ticks, taro....





Y'all lost me.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry Martina, we were "horse trading so to speak." As far as "_seed _ticks, I haven't a clue what they are!"


----------



## Hippie (Mar 26, 2005)

Seed ticks are tiny 6 legged parasites that crawl up your legs in droves. They have a pointed sucker mouth and stick it in you to draw out body fluid, mostly blood. When they are full, they fall off and lay their eggs on the ground. Very common here. We also have some very large varieties of ticks that swell up to the size of shooting marbles when full of blood, normally found on dogs and other animals.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 26, 2005)

Maui your not the only person that hasn't heard of them.



We led a world coon hunt awhile back, and some guys from up north got loaded with them. They didn't know what they were either. When they asked what these little thing were on their legs. We told them seed ticks. Then they asked what was a seed tick. All we could do was giggle and say you'll find out in a couple of hours. 


You see when a seed tick bites it gives a burning itching feeling. That can last for a long time after the tick is removed.



They are not fun to get on you. I don't know how bad they are in CW's neck of the woods but around here you don't go in the woods without protection on your leggs in the summer.





Chris


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 26, 2005)

Gross!



"Dry land blood suckers!" Do they cling to your clothes and ride along, or exposed skin areas?


----------



## greenbean (Mar 26, 2005)

They do both. If they are on your clothes when you go in the house they get on whatever piece of furniture you sit on. Then you will be sitting in you tighty whities relaxing and feeling them crawling on you for the next couple of days. Until you finally kill them all. They can be a real pain. But I love where I live. Tall pine trees and old growth oak bottoms. Just beautiful.


Chris


----------



## Hippie (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, they are bad up here also, and bad in my back yard as we speak. My wife has already started on me to put out poison. She got 5 big ones off one of the dogs today.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 27, 2005)

Gosh, they sound quite scary. I'd probably be covered in them, since I attract all those mosquitoes, bees, flies, and sand flies.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 27, 2005)

I wouldn't really call them scary, just annoying. When I was little my dad would come home from work, hand me a tooth pick and put on short and have me pick them off of his ankles.Now I'm starting to do the same with my boy. 


Chris


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 27, 2005)

Boy just cant beat them memory's with a stick!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 28, 2005)

Still, my initial reaction is "Yikes!"





I seem to be a feast for all bugs.



As of the spring, my perfume is "Eau de OFF"


----------



## Hippie (Mar 28, 2005)

I just got done smashing10 or 12 of them on the back patio, swelled up big as marbles with blood from the dogs. After that, I thought how I should have taken pics for those of you who have never seen them. I think they were falling off today because of all the rain the last couple days and it will be easier to burrow into the yard and lay eggs. The blood fertilizes the eggs, just like in mosquitoes.


----------

